# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Can you chart an equation (y=mx+b)?

## Adam

I am trying to set up a graph in MS Excel where you can enter in the values
for X and B and it will graph the line, like a graphing caluclator would.  Is
that possible?

----------


## Jerry W. Lewis

Excel graphs points, not equations.  For a straight line, you would only
need to calculate the first and last points on the line and plot them as
an "XY (Scatter)" chart with points connected by a line.  Alternately,
Tushar Mehta has written an add-in for plotting functions
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/so...ger/index.html

Jerry

Adam wrote:

> I am trying to set up a graph in MS Excel where you can enter in the values
> for X and B and it will graph the line, like a graphing caluclator would.  Is
> that possible?

----------


## Jon Peltier

If the relationship is not necessarily linear, and you just want to hack out
a series without using an add-in, you can simply put a set of X values into
one column, then in the next column insert formulas that calculate the
appropriate Y values. Then make the plot with these two columns.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


"Jerry W. Lewis" <post_a_reply@no_e-mail.com> wrote in message
news:43A15D93.2080505@no_e-mail.com...
> Excel graphs points, not equations.  For a straight line, you would only
> need to calculate the first and last points on the line and plot them as
> an "XY (Scatter)" chart with points connected by a line.  Alternately,
> Tushar Mehta has written an add-in for plotting functions
>   http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/so...ger/index.html
>
> Jerry
>
> Adam wrote:
>
>> I am trying to set up a graph in MS Excel where you can enter in the
>> values for X and B and it will graph the line, like a graphing caluclator
>> would.  Is that possible?
>

----------

